
Ask HN: Has Anyone Reinvented NvALT as a PWA? - nicholascamera
I was a long time user of nvALT on my Mac before switching to Windows a couple of years ago.<p>Aside from Quicksilver and Terminal, nvALT is the app I miss most on Windows. I&#x27;m especially attached to two features: 1) the search and compose field are the same field, just hit enter to create a new note with the search query as the title, and 2) the application is designed to index a directory of txt files.<p>Has anyone reinvented nvALT for the web?<p>It&#x27;s a separate topic, but I would also be interested in Windows or Linux apps in this vein. I imagine on Linux the answer is vim or emacs? I haven&#x27;t yet tried either.
======
kjksf
Someone is trying: [https://notational.co/](https://notational.co/)

For what it's worth: I was also heavy nvAlt user and this looked promising but
it's half cargo-culting.

They did copy some aspects of nvALT but as a whole it's missing the big
picture: nvALT was build to maximize utility.

For whatever strange reason this re-imagining decided to use only 50% of
available screen space. Completely missing the spirit of utility.

There might be a business opportunity to build a real re-imagining of nvALT on
the web that doesn't just copy few UI ideas but also embodies the spirit and
translates it to the web.

I use [https://notion.so](https://notion.so) now.

